# Can I trim the ends of Circe's Coat???



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I want to trim the ends of Circe's coat, I like blunt ends, if I show her after she is in full coat which will be in 6-8 months at this rate given her beard grows back in, will it be ok to trim the ends all over and still show her














?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes - it is ok to trim slightly. It looks better sometimes and I heard it helps with the growth.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh thank [email protected]@







So glad to know. I have wanted to for so long


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you are trying to grow show coat I wouldn't cut it at all. If it's long enough to 
wrap (4 inches or more) then that will help it to grow.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Fluff I have been told NOT to cut a growing coat.

Hmmmm,
Melanie


----------

